# Cannot enable Wake on WLAN



## theBsp (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Compaq Presario C310EA series, and want to enable Wake on WLAN on the built in Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection. On the Power Management tab of the device properties, is the tickbox for 'Allow this device to bring the computer out of standby', but it is greyed out. I have up-to-date BIOS (although there is nothing in the BIOS to set for WoWLAN) and drivers, and have reinstalled the Wireless Zero Configuration service, but still no luck.

Any other suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think that wireless connections support WOL, I've never seen any that do. The issue here is you have to establish a connection before you can send the WOL "magic packet", and since you have to have the wireless active to do that... Remember, the wireless receiver is off in standby.


----------



## theBsp (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi John,

See here for Intel's tech doc on this. I just can't get it to work, and am starting to think HP may have done something to mean it won't work. Their helpdesk wasn't the best...

Cheers anyway!


----------



## dr.137 (Dec 5, 2008)

theBsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Compaq Presario C310EA series, and want to enable Wake on WLAN on the built in Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection. On the Power Management tab of the device properties, is the tickbox for 'Allow this device to bring the computer out of standby', but it is greyed out. I have up-to-date BIOS (although there is nothing in the BIOS to set for WoWLAN) and drivers, and have reinstalled the Wireless Zero Configuration service, but still no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.137 (Dec 5, 2008)

did you know how configure you bios??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have to believe that the drivers or your standby power mode doesn't offer the capability. You could try tinkering with the power settings for the wireless adapter in Device Manager to see if that helps.

I've never tried using WOL on a wireless connection, and I never even realized that it existed. :smile:

FWIW, I just fired up my HP DV9207US laptop and I see the same indication, you can't get the wireless adapter to bring it out of standby. Obviously, this capability has been omitted in these machines.


----------

